# glycogen storage capacity



## monkeyd (May 10, 2004)

Anyone have any idea how much the average person stores in their liver, and / or skeletal muscle?

How many grams of carbs would it take to fill each from empty ?

I have no idea and I'd just like a ball park number really.


----------



## ZECH (May 10, 2004)

I think it is going to vary from person to person.


----------



## monkeyd (May 10, 2004)

yeah obviously, that's why I said for the average person


----------



## Nate (May 10, 2004)

75-100 in the liver

anywhere from 3-600 in the muscles.


----------



## monkeyd (May 10, 2004)

thanks nate - is that grams of carbs necessary to replenish them, or grams of glycogen stored?

How many g carbs form how many grams of glycogen?


----------

